# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  14 yo blows away school bus driver bec...

## Thegr8One

this 14 yo child shot his school bus driver repeaditly with a .45 cal hand gun
on the bus infront of the elementry kids(k-4).
She (the driver) caught him dipping snuff on the bus the day before on the way home and was going to report him in the morning. So that morning the little boy (14yo) shot her after getting on the bus in front of his home. The bus started to pull off and he shot her 6 times close range.
WTF is wrong with our kids?
this did not hapen in a rough drug riddled or run down naighborhood but in a little country town in TN.

----------


## Rob

> this 14 yo child shot his school bus driver repeaditly with a .45 cal hand gun
> on the bus infront of the elementry kids(k-4).
> She (the driver) caught him dipping snuff on the bus the day before on the way home and was going to report him in the morning. So that morning the little boy (14yo) shot her after getting on the bus in front of his home. The bus started to pull off and he shot her 6 times close range.
> WTF is wrong with our kids?
> this did not hapen in a rough drug riddled or run down naighborhood but in a little country town in TN.


what exactly is "dipping snuff"?

----------


## NevrSayNevr

Chewing smokeless tobacco

----------


## houseofpain

sad, sad, news. i hope they fry him. i know they will not and most of you dont agree with me but what if it were your mom? would you feel different then?
~HOP

----------


## NevrSayNevr

Don't kids today stop and think of the consequences before they act out, what was he thinking.

----------


## houseofpain

> Don't kids today stop and think of the consequences before they act out, what was he thinking.


he needs his sh!t pushed in. he is 14, he knew exactly what he was doing.
~HOP

----------


## NevrSayNevr

Fry him !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## houseofpain

> Fry him !!!!!!!!!!!!!


that a boy  :Wink: 
maybe stone him to death, yeah that will do
~HOP

----------


## Lozgod

> sad, sad, news. i hope they fry him. i know they will not and most of you dont agree with me but what if it were your mom? would you feel different then?
> ~HOP


The US Supreme Court ruled this week that it is unconstitutional to execute anyone that commited their crime before the age of 18. He won't fry. Guess who else won't? That kid that was involved with the DC sniper shootings.

----------


## BUBBA74

Man thats some twisted shi*. Thats a sign the world is going to h*ll when you have to worry about getting blown away by some da*n 14yo. You have to wonder though what is motivation was. The punishment for shooting your bus driver is a h*ll of alot worse than getting punished for having some dip on the bus.  :Don't know:

----------


## LORDBLiTZ

I'm guessing the kid has some type of mental problems.

----------


## houseofpain

> The US Supreme Court ruled this week that it is unconstitutional to execute anyone that commited their crime before the age of 18. He won't fry. Guess who else won't? That kid that was involved with the DC sniper shootings.


yeah bro, it sucks as$ IMO. 
~HOP




> I'm guessing the kid has some type of mental problems.


more of a reason to go ahead and get him out of society and his mysery now
~HOP

----------


## BUBBA74

> I'm guessing the kid has some type of mental problems.


Yeah that came to mind when I first saw the story.

----------


## Jack87

Yeah it's called let me show everyone how big a man I am at only 14 Y.O.
His dad, if he's still in the kids life should do the world a favor and end him...




> I'm guessing the kid has some type of mental problems.

----------


## Fat Guy

Now let me play devils advocate for a moment and say something that will really piss off some of you right to bear arms NRA types I do not have a personal opinion on this either way but let me pose this question

What if there was a law that forbade civilians to carry arms? Would the 14-year-old still be able to blow away his bus driver? Interesting point huh?  :Don't know:

----------


## Lozgod

> Now let me play devils advocate for a moment and say something that will really piss off some of you right to bear arms NRA types I do not have a personal opinion on this either way but let me pose this question
> 
> What if there was a law that forbade civilians to carry arms? Would the 14-year-old still be able to blow away his bus driver? Interesting point huh?


Then only the criminals would have guns. Oh wait, they wouldn't have them because they wouldn't make it down the ladder from legally purchased guns, to stolen guns, to guns on the street. I'm with you on that, but the guns aren't going anywhere. They will still be readily available to kill people with.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> Now let me play devils advocate for a moment and say something that will really piss off some of you right to bear arms NRA types I do not have a personal opinion on this either way but let me pose this question
> 
> What if there was a law that forbade civilians to carry arms? Would the 14-year-old still be able to blow away his bus driver? Interesting point huh?


If you ban weapons then the only people with weapons will be criminals, the problem is, is that you can't beat the hell out of your kids, the world is to worried about the ten commandments on govt property, and taking the word god out of everything, instead of the real problems, i mean look at are countryi cant buy pro hormones or alot of supplements, but i can still smoke or drink which kills hundreds of thousands of people every year, soon enough it will be like living in cuba or china where we cant even think for are selfs.

----------


## Lozgod

> If you ban weapons then the only people with weapons will be criminal.


As I stated above, the criminals get their guns from legally owned guns. House and gun store burglaries are the biggest supply of guns to the streets. Cut it off at the source and they are gone.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> As I stated above, the criminals get their guns from legally owned guns. House and gun store burglaries are the biggest supply of guns to the streets. Cut it off at the source and they are gone.


It will never happen there are to many guns out there, but i am sure that is are next right they will take away from us, day by day we loose more and more rights, imagine in the next 20 years.

----------


## Lozgod

> It will never happen there are to many guns out there, but i am sure that is are next right they will take away from us, day by day we loose more and more rights, imagine in the next 20 years.


They'll never take guns away. Too many rich people would fight to keep them. Actually what they need to do is make the laws tougher on illegal possesion of a gun. I could never own a handgun because I am a convicted felon so I could care less either way, but I can own a shotgun and I would be pissed if that right was taken from me.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

and if the govt says that they didnt think that little piece of sh** didnt know what he was doing then they are crazy, i knew what i was doing at the age of at least ten if not earlier i say kill the little bastard and let him rot in hell.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

I always have a gun with me, because i would rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6.

----------


## Fat Guy

> If you ban weapons then the only people with weapons will be criminals, the problem is, is that you can't beat the hell out of your kids, the world is to worried about the ten commandments on govt property, and taking the word god out of everything, instead of the real problems, i mean look at are countryi cant buy pro hormones or alot of supplements, but i can still smoke or drink which kills hundreds of thousands of people every year, soon enough it will be like living in cuba or china where we cant even think for are selfs.


 Trust me on this one we will never be like China or Cuba. Capitalism is alive and well and dam it there is still too much money to be made for us to be a communist country.  :Smilie:

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> Trust me on this one we will never be like China or Cuba. Capitalism is alive and well and dam it there is still too much money to be made for us to be a communist country.


yeah you are right but watching the news sometimes makes me think that.
With all the things the govt says isnt right for me, i mean there are some communities where you cant even fly an american flag without your neighbors complaining and trying to take you to court.

----------


## Fat Guy

> I always have a gun with me, because i would rather be tried by 12 than carried by 6.


A Quote from Ice Cube LMAO

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> A Quote from Ice Cube LMAO


yes i think it is but i live by it

----------


## Lozgod

> A Quote from Ice Cube LMAO


You got 3 minutes to name the song. (I know it, I am a big hip-hop fan).




GO!

----------


## BigMike J

> sad, sad, news. i hope they fry him. i know they will not and most of you dont agree with me but what if it were your mom? would you feel different then?
> ~HOP



On the contrary.. i agree with you 100%

The little fawker should fry.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

> You got 3 minutes to name the song. (I know it, I am a big hip-hop fan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!


 times up what song, and thats not where i got it it is something my grandfather always said to me

----------


## Lozgod

> You got 3 minutes to name the song. (I know it, I am a big hip-hop fan).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO!


Times up. Song is Steady Mobbin'.

----------


## seanw

Well we banned Gun's in Australia many years ago, there was an amnesty and the Govt paid people to hand them in. Murder from the use of guns is almost non existent now, favourite choice of weapon is now a knife but at least you can run away from that. The right to bear arms is a load of nonsense IMO and one of the reason why there are so many murders in the USA.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

i will tell you that when me and my wife have kids and they ever ever disrespect anyone even a stranger i will beat his/her ass, regardless of what the govt days. The problem is, that americans are to worried about these **** kids rights today, here we go you are child you have no rights, suck it up.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

i dont think that money for guns will work in america i know i wouldnt give mine up.

----------


## Lozgod

> Well we banned Gun's in Australia many years ago, there was an amnesty and the Govt paid people to hand them in. Murder from the use of guns is almost non existent now, favourite choice of weapon is now a knife but at least you can run away from that. The right to bear arms is a load of nonsense IMO and one of the reason why there are so many murders in the USA.


Conservatives don't see reality, they only see the fear they try to instill in to their constituents, and liberals are just assholes. So we are screwed here in the states.

----------


## Pale Horse

Loz liberals think conservatives are assholes too...........the bottom line is that of a busload of witness saw this kid do it, just like in any other case with eyewitness testimony, (not circumstancial evidence), when he gets convicted thay should take him out back shoot him in the head and throw his body in the dumpster.

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

[QUOTE=1victor]Loz liberals think conservatives are assholes too...........the bottom line is that of a busload of witness saw this kid do it, just like in any other case with eyewitness testimony, (not circumstancial evidence), when he gets convicted thay should take him out back shoot him in the head and throw his body in the dumpster.[/QU

I agree with you, you are so right.

----------


## pyschomab

just kill him **** who cares about this anyways people are shot all the time BOOHOO she probably got what was coming to her!! STUPID BUS DRIVER i bet if shes alive she will never bust a kid for dipping agin!

----------


## MILPOLDAN1

Fu** it he should have just killed everyone on the bus then Huh

----------


## BUBBA74

> just kill him **** who cares about this anyways people are shot all the time BOOHOO she probably got what was coming to her!! STUPID BUS DRIVER i bet if shes alive she will never bust a kid for dipping agin!


What the h*ll I hope your not serious!  :EEK!:

----------


## seanw

> just kill him **** who cares about this anyways people are shot all the time BOOHOO she probably got what was coming to her!! STUPID BUS DRIVER i bet if shes alive she will never bust a kid for dipping agin!


Are you serious ? If you are you need help  :What?:

----------


## Thegr8One

i just found out that the kids cousins mom scared the old bus driver away by threatening her life, and he (the cousin of the shooter) shot himself in the stomach a week before the kid shot the bus driver.
I think the whole family is fvcked up

----------


## Hed

They'll find some way to blame it on roids.........

----------


## justin2305

if some 14yo shot me of someone in my family the court exicuting him would be the last of his worries i can garentee that...hes almost an adult maybe for theft or something dont go all out on the kid but if a kid will kill a bus driver for wantinng to turn him into the school for dipping u can only immagine what other dumb $hit he could of done in the future

----------


## hugeishuge

The bus driver shouldn't have told him that she was going to report him... JuST Do iT and let the school system handle it. I'm not saying it's her fault either. The kid was desparate and didn't think things through, now all of the US knows. Not smart...

----------


## The Massacre

Fry his little ass!

----------


## STONES2

Go after the big tobacco company the nicotine made him do it.  :LOL:

----------


## Lozgod

> Go after the big tobacco company the nicotine made him do it.


Welcome to March. Read the rules about bumping old threads.

----------


## big an rich

> just kill him **** who cares about this anyways people are shot all the time BOOHOO she probably got what was coming to her!! STUPID BUS DRIVER i bet if shes alive she will never bust a kid for dipping agin!


Gawd damn brother that is sick sh*t?!?!?!?!?

----------


## 100m champ

Wow That Bus Driver Must Of Really Pissed That Kid Off

----------


## moranitotongano

Not enough attention at home, too much media and not enough recreational and achedemic activities to stimilate the mind.

----------


## abstrack

old thread and closed you turds

----------

